# حصريا شريط مغامرة فى البحر



## zico2 (29 يوليو 2008)

شريط مغامرة فى البحر









عندي حكاية


صا صا صموئيل


شكراً شكراً لله


يسوع يعمل منك


يسوع زي السكر


أرد إيه للي فداني


طول ما أنا ماشي


طوبى للي يسمع


جلس الرب يسوع


عايز أرتل بس بقوة


إذا ربي إداني كتير


دايماً بسأل نفسي


علمني يا رب أحبك


خللي بالك يا عيني


يا ناس أنا قلبي اختار


عايز أخبر عايز أقول


بعد ما كنت عبد أسير


هكذا أحب الله العالم


ربي حبيبي ليك بصلي


اللي خلق السما والنور


زي ما موسى في البرية


مين ساكن في قلبك مين


عايشين ليسوع في كل حياتنا






لتحميل الشريط كامل











اذكرونا فى صلواتكم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط مغامرة فى البحر*

شكرا على الشريط
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## cobcob (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا شريط مغامرة فى البحر*

*شكرا جدا على المشاركة الرائعة
الشريط كان مطلوب كتير
فعلا كنا محتاجينو
أهلا بيك معانا​*


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي ربنا يبارككم


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2009)

*up up 
الشريط دة جميل جدااااااااا 
*​


----------



## yousif3 (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي الشريط الجامد دا - ربنا يعوضك ومستنين ترانيم اطفالي حلوة كدا


----------

